# Kommerzieller JDBC-ODBC-Konnektor



## SilentJ (12. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand hier Erfahrungen mit einem kommerziellen JDBC-ODBC-Konnektor gesammelt? Der von Sun angebotene ist nicht die Performanzkiste, weswegen ich nach einer anderen, besseren Lösung suche, Hat jemand eine Empfehlung?

Michael


----------



## maki (12. Feb 2008)

Meine Empfehlung: Keine JDBC-ODBC Brige verwenden.

Das Ding ist als Beta rausgekommen als es kaum JDBC Treiber gab, sollte nie Produktiv verwendet werden, auch wenn Leute das mit Erfolg geschafft haben.

Welche DB verwendest du denn?


----------



## SilentJ (12. Feb 2008)

Na toll, da erstelle ich einen Thread und vergesse das Wichtigste! Verdammt.

Ich muss leider immer noch Java mit Access verheiraten. Zwar kann ich mir auch angenehmere Dinge vorstellen, aber das ist meine momentane Aufgabe.

Von Easysoft gibt es ein kommerzielles JDBC-ODBC-Softwarepaket, ebenso von anderen Herstellern, aber ich kann die ganze Kiste gar nicht einschätzen.

Danke übrigens für die schnelle Antwort.

Michael


----------



## maki (12. Feb 2008)

Erfahrung habe ich mit keiner der Produkte.

Diese Seite kennst du wahrscheinlich schon?

http://developers.sun.com/product/jdbc/drivers

Da kann man nach JDBC Treibern suchen (bei 'Supported DBMS(s)' wählst du ODBC aus), angezeigt werden bekannte Treiber und was diese können sollten.


----------



## SilentJ (12. Feb 2008)

JNetDirect sieht nicht schlecht aus. Ich muss mal eine Trial-Version herunterladen.


----------



## bronks (12. Feb 2008)

Evtl. das: https://jdbc-odbc-enhanced.dev.java.net/


----------

